#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Do you think AI will become better than human expertise?

## Bhavya

It is expected that there will be three major types of AI technological improvement in the near future. First one is the creation of general intelligence with logical thinking, the second one is the development of expert systems and the third one is the AI with decision-making skills that can beat top professional experts. So do you think artificial intelligence will beat human expertise?

----------

